# Wettest Look Possible.



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Is there a wax that gives an extremely wet, dripping look for dark coloured cars? 

I hear the blackfire range gives gloss and wetness? :speechles 

Gaz


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

It begins with the letter 'V'.


----------



## Triggaaar (May 4, 2007)

Shouldn't you be answering these questions for others Gaz?

I've got the blackfire range, and it produces a wet look on dark colours, but I've never tried any of the leading products to compare it with. But from reading other threads, for a similar price as Blackfire, you could look at Swissvax Onyx or Saphir. There's also the Vic Concours, which may not last as long, but is recommended for a wet look.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I have Onyx at the moment. Will go for some of the Blackfire Gear me thinks! 

Cheers,

Gaz


----------



## Triggaaar (May 4, 2007)

Excellent, I'd like to see what you think of it compared to the onyx. I was thinking of trying some onyx or saphir in the future, but I want to get through most of my BF first. And I don't even have my main car to try it on yet. Obviously you'll get the AFPP and wax.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

If you want wetness look at the Zaino range.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

For wettness, I have yet to see a wax top Best Of Show from Swissvax. The Swissvax waxes do seem to have wettness as one of their main characteristics.

Another amazing combo for a wet look shine is Clearkote Yellow Cream Wax followed by Carnuaba Moose Wax. Very wet shine and excellent value.

Or of course, if your looking increase the wettness of shine, you could preceed the wax with #7 Show Car Glaze.


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

for great wetness look AS canauba gold is great! but durability is not good and its hard going to remove! but for less than a tenner a tub its pretty good value! 
top it off with a colly and your laughing!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Gaz go up the range in Zymol ..... but you need to make sure the prep is good , you must use hd cleanse and you need to top with field glaze once done ( better if its polycharged )


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

I've had good results with Blackfire as the sealant topped with P21s.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Out of all the waxes I currently have, Onyx has gave me the wettest look.

That has Megs #7, blitz and 50/50 sitting underneath it though, so one day I'll have to clay & Clean and go strait to the Onyx, until I get the BoS


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Thomas-182 said:


> Out of all the waxes I currently have,* Onyx has gave me the wettest look.*
> 
> That has Megs #7, blitz and 50/50 sitting underneath it though, so one day I'll have to clay & Clean and go strait to the Onyx, until I get the BoS


Really? I didn't find Onyx to be that wet, more deep and reflective, i just want wetness and gloss!


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah, when I removed it the other night with a few monster fluffy MF's the wetness was amazing, I took some pictures, but can't tell at all on them.

BUT, like I said though dude, it could be a little down to the products underneath.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Take a look
Taken in the shade, with an average camera, so it doesn't really show of what I was seeing in the flesh
But, gives you a bit of an idea.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I want more wet  :lol: 

I'm going to try the blackfire range i think, cheers chaps 

Gaz


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Is there a wax that gives an extremely wet, dripping look for dark coloured cars?


What about Pinnacle Sov? Okay, durability is practically zilch though.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Pinnacle is awesome, but i again rate Blackfire wet diamond awesome product doesnt last long recently i have been using Four Star Ultimate paint protection.

this is my wing with the 4*


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

That looks very wet, deep and reflective Graham!  

Very nice!

Alan W


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Awesome shot Grizzle, that looks dripping!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Dave KG's was spot on 










Sorry shameless nissan pics!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Really? I didn't find Onyx to be that wet, more deep and reflective, i just want wetness and gloss!


Wettness is the definite look I ge3t from the Onyx, depth wise I would say Victoria Concours certainly has the edge on Onyx... It seems a signature of the Swissvax waxes to me that they all seem to produce very wet looks.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is Zymol Vintage:



















and this is a Zaino Z5Pro / Z2Pro combination:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Brazo said:


> Dave KG's was spot on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Denzil's 350z? Not seen him on here for ages.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Dave KG's was spot on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that pic is the reason I got that Clearkote pair! :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Glyn, if you give me some Vintage i'll be ok, but i can't quite afford it 

I remember that Nissan, Very Wet!! Might be the Clearkote twins i think


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Another pic of the ClearKote YCW>CMW:










Gareth


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Hmmmmmmmm I'm thinking another DW comp


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

here you go gaz a couple of concours wetness


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Concours get a thumbs up from me on the wet look too










Or something cheaper..... DG #111


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

well, this is the result on my car early last year with my sub £10 AS Carnauba gold!
(please excuse the mass of stone chips on the bumper!!! and the scrape on the corner too! and the lights have since been resprayed loL!)










for the money youcant really go wrong with it! although it can be a pig to get off lol! but Gaz, youcould afford it with your pocket money!


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

CG's wet mirror finish and topped with 2 coats of Dodo Rainforest..










Not too bad for red


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Blackfire Wet Diamond>P21s>Sonus Carnauba Spritz =


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

For the ultimate Wet Look, just add water!!!

My old 1978 Audi 80 which I showed up on here a short while back has had a few different waxes/glazes put on as I used it as a bit of a test vehicle as well, and the bootlid looks soo wet compared to the rest of the car. 
The bootlid has some Swissvax BoS and topped up with Autosmarts Reglaze ( a fairly new product off my Autosmart man)


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Victoria Concours for Me to !


----------



## RickRst (May 17, 2006)

whats the difference between using YMW and RMG before CMW?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Looking at the descriptions on their site, I think the red has cleaners & fillers in it, while the yellow doesnt. Not used either so cant say for sure if it makes a real difference.


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Victoria Wax Concours (two coats):



















Gareth


----------



## Triggaaar (May 4, 2007)

Looks good Gaz. And not cheating by having orange paint


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I'd go for the clearkote twins or load up on glaze and carnuba wax. The glaze will keep on enriching the paint and giving it a perfect loko since it is also filling in any flaws.


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

They all looks ace to me 

Daz


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Zymol concours


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm still surprised no one mentioned Meguiar's #26 yet...


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Bence said:


> I'm still surprised no one mentioned Meguiar's #26 yet...


They have


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

part of the Blackfire range Gaz, just bought the Blackfire wax but these shots are before it was applied


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Brazo said:


> They have


 I wasn't able to localize it in this thread...


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

So there you have it Gaz.
A nice straight forward result with an obvious clear winner.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Bence said:


> I wasn't able to localize it in this thread...


Sorry mate, maybe i should have said 'They have now'


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Wettest look possible - hose pipe and a steady stream of water :thumb: :thumb: 

Cant get wetter than that  

Or Blackfire wet diamond or Zymol Glasur.


----------



## leistrum (Feb 10, 2007)

Gaz , I can confirm blackfire wet diamond over the top of the blackfire gloss enhancing polish gives really wet results. I polished a car I sold with it, black leon, it had such sharp reflections in the pics which my wife kindly deleted from (her) laptop I think that's what sold it. Current car is a swirled mystic blue bmw like the one on my 'avatar'. I took some pictures to post on here but had problems because the file size is too large. However I can assure you that the pictures showed fantastic wetness considering the condition ogf the clearcoat. I gather the polish is actually manufactured by menzerna but the polished bliss guys are the ones to verify that. Only thing is after using Megs step 2 (apparently similar to No.7) the blackfire seems to be 'thin'. No problems with durability it's just the step 2 seems to leave a 'thick' layer on the car. As suggested by others maybe you can put blackfire over megs no. 7 .


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Brazo,


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

another vote for blackfires.....GEP followed with Wet Diamond Sealant


















Perm


----------

